# Significant recordings of the last few years



## Nothung (Feb 9, 2012)

I like classic recordings as much as the next guy, but there's something very thrilling about listening to new recording that is truly great. Jacobs' Mozart operas, Michael Tilson Thomas' Mahler cycle, Hewitt's Well-Tempered Clavier, even Gardiner's Brahms cycle - releases like these are surprising and refreshing, and make me feel like I'm witnessing the current cutting edge of a classical world that is still very much alive. 

With that said, what are some of the most significant releases of the last few years? I'm slightly new to classical music, but I'd very much like to know what's been going on. 

Thanks!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Some of my favorite CDs, recorded since 2004.


JS Bach - Violin Concerti - Daniel Hope (Warner, 2005)
D. Scarlatti - Suites for Keyboard - Tharaud (Virgin, 2010)
D. Scarlatti - Suites for Keyboard - Sudbin (BIS, 2004)
Haydn - String Quartets, Op. 64 - Auryn Qt. (Tacet 2CD, 2009)
Haydn - Piano Sonatas, Vols. 1 & 2 - Hamelin (Hyperion 4CD, 2005-08)
Haydn - Piano Sonatas - Sudbin (BIS, 2009-10)
Haydn - Piano Sonatas - Xiao-Mei (Mirare, 2008)
Haydn - Piano Sonatas, Vol. 3 - Bavouzet (Chandos, 2011)
Mozart - Piano Trios - Barenboim/Zlotnikov/Znaider (EMI 2CD, 2005)
Mendelssohn - Works for Cello & Piano - Meneses & Wyss (Avie, 2007)
Schumann - Piano Trios - Gringolts/Kouzov/Laul) (Onyx, 2010)
Chopin - Waltzes - Tharaud (h.mundi, 2005)
Brahms - String Qts., Pno. Quintet - Fleisher/EmersonSQ (DG 2CD, 2006-07)
Brahms - Piano Pieces - Angelich (Virgin 2CD, 2006)
Saint-Saens - Piano Concertos 2 & 5 - Thibaudet/Dutoit (Decca, 2007)
Mahler - Symphony 4 - Harding (Virgin, 2004)
Mahler - Symphony 10 - Harding (DG, 2007)
Bartok - Concertos - Boulez (DG, 2008)
Barber & Ives - Piano Sonatas - Hamelin (Hyperion, 2004)
Carter - String Quartets 1 - 5 Vols. 1 & 2 - Pacifica Qt.(Naxos 2CD, 2007-08)
Ginastera - Cello Concertos - Kosower/Zagrosek (Naxos, 2009)
Gubaidulina - In tempus praesens - Mutter/Gergiev (DG, 2008)
Ravel - Daphnis et Chloe - Chung (DG, 2004)
Rawsthorne - String Quartets - Maggini Qt. (Naxos, 2005)
Roussel - Symphonies 1 & 4 - Eschenbach (Ondine, 2005)
Schoenberg - String Quartets - SherrySQ (Naxos, 2005 - 09)
Scriabin - Piano Sonatas - Melnikov (h. mundi, 2006)
Scriabin - Piano Sonatas - Sudbin (BIS, 2006)
Sibelius - String Quartets Vols. 1 - 3 - Tempera Qt. (BIS 3CD, 2004)
Szymanowski - Piano Works - Anderszewski (Virgin, 2004)


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

J.S. Bach- Various Keyboard Works by Murray Perahia
J.S. Bach- Cantata Cycle by John Eliot Gardiner
J.S. Bach- Cantata Cycle by Masaaki Suzuki
G.F. Handel- Cantatas by Fabio Bonizzoni and La Risonanza on Glossa Records
G.F. Handel- Natalie Dessay- Delirio
G.F. Handel- Handel: Delirio Amoroso with Harry Christophers
G.F. Handel- Water Music/Royal Fireworks Music- Jordi Savall
Heinrich Ignaz Franz von Biber- The Rosary Sonatas- Andrew Manze
J.D. Zelenka- I Penitenti (Zig-Zag Records)
J.D. Zelenka- Missa Votiva ZWV 18 (Zig-Zag Records)
Francois Couperin- Alexandre Tharaud
Rameau - Les Indes Galantes- Richard Croft, Patricia Petibon, Danielle de Niese, Paul Agnew and William Christie DVD
Rameau- Une Symphonie Imaginaire- Marc Minkowski
Rameau- Keyboard Suites- Angela Hewitt
J.C. Bach- La Dolce Fiamma- Forgotten castrato arias by Philippe Jaroussky
Philippe Jaroussky - Carestini (The Story of a Castrato)
Opium: Mélodies francaises by Philippe Jaroussky
Véronique Gens - Nuit d'étoiles (Mélodies française)
Véronique Gens - Tragédiennes I & II
Véronique Gens ~ Berlioz - Les Nuits d'été · La mort de Cléopatre
Sandrine Piau - Handel Opera Seria
Sandrine Piau - Debussy: Mélodies
Sandrine Piau - évocation
Lorraine Hunt Lieberson - Handel Arias
Lorraine Hunt Lieberson sings Peter Lieberson 'Neruda Songs'
David Lang: Little Match Girl Passion by Theatre of Voices, Ars Nova Copenhagen, Paul Hillier
Poesie - R. Strauss Lieder-Diana Damrau
Slovenija! Solovenian Songs and Duets of the 19th-20th Centuries- Bernarda and Marcos Fink
Barnarda & Marcos Fink - Canciones Argentinas (Piazzolla, Guastavino & Others)
Bejun Mehta ~ Ombra cara (Arias of George Frideric Handel)
Souvenirs by Anna Netrebko
In the Still of Night (Songs by Rimsky-Korsakov and Tchaikovsky) by Anna Netrebko
Russian Album by Anna Netrebko, Valery Gergiev and Mariinsky Theatre Orchestra
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi by Anna Netrebko, Elina Garanca
Beethoven: Complete Works for Violin & Orchestra- Patricia Kopatchinskaja
Anne-Sophie Mutter Plays Mendelssohn
Mozart: The Violin Concertos; Sinfonia Concertante -Anne-Sophie Mutter
Dutilleux: Sur Le Meme Accord / Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 / Stravinsky: Violin Concerto by Anne-Sophie Mutter
Mozart- Piano Trios by Anne-Sophie Mutter 
Mozart: Die Zauberflöte by René Jacobs
Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro by René Jacobs
Mozart: Don Giovanni by René Jacobs
Mozart: Così fan tutte by René Jacobs
Mozart: Idomeneo by René Jacobs
Gluck - Orfeo & Euridice by René Jacobs
Sacred Songs by Renée Fleming
Verismo by Renee Fleming
Strauss: Four Last Songs by Renee Fleming (2008 Version)
Renée Fleming - I Want Magic! ~ American Opera Arias
Handel - Alcina / Fleming, Graham, Dessay
Susan Graham - La Belle Époque (The Songs of Reynaldo Hahn)
Susan Graham ~ Berlioz - Les nuits d'été by Hector Berlioz
Poèmes de l'Amour by Ernest Chausson, Claude Debussy, Maurice Ravel
Susan Graham - Songs of Ned Rorem
Handel: Cleopatra - Arias From Giulio Cesare by Natalie Dessay
Natalie Dessay - Vocalise by Léo Delibes, Camille Saint-Saens, Alexander Alyabyev, Maurice Ravel
Natalie Dessay - French Opera Arias
Natalie Dessay - Amor (Opera Scenes and Lieder by Richard Strauss)
Natalie Dessay- Mad Scenes
Anne Sofie von Otter- Terezín/Theresienstadt
Anne Sofie von Otter sings Offenbach
Anne Sofie von Otter: Rendezvous with Korngold: Songs & Chamber Music
Mahler - Des Knaben Wunderhorn / von Otter, Quasthoff, Berlin Phil., Abbado
Handel - Serse / von Otter, Norberg-Schulz, Piau, Zazzo, Tro Santafe, G. Furlanetto, Abete, Les Arts Florissants, Christie
Knoxville Summer of 1915 by Dawn Upshaw
Osvaldo Golijov: Ayre / Berio: Folk Songs
Osvaldo Golijov: Oceana
Grá agus Bás by Donnacha Dennehy
Golijov: La Pasión según San Marcos
Osvaldo Golijov: Ainadamar


Just a "few" suggestions. Obviously I'm focused quite a bit upon vocal music.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Somehow, I double-posted...and Sid likes this!


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

_Significant to me, at least._

Paganini - 24 Caprices, Julia Fischer
Bach - Violin concertos, Julia Fishcer & The Academy of St. Martin in the Fields
Bach - Goldberg Variations, Simone Dinnerstein
Bach - Goldberg Variations, David Korevaar (slow but good)
Chopin - The Complete Etudes (dvd), Valentina Lisitsa
Earl Wild - Piano compositions and transcriptions, Xiayin Wang
Richard Strauss and César Franck - Violin sonatas, Xiayin Wang & Catherine Manoukian


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Oops forgot...










Forgive me Sid...


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

The recordings that bring together old and new have grabbed me the most. It disproves that a listener cannot enjoy both old and new music at the same time. Also, the aspect of killing two birds with the one stone.

*BachCage album* by pianist Francesco Tristano (DGG) 2011
*Schoenberg & Sibelius violin concertos* with Hilary Hahn on violin (DGG) 2008
*Monteverdi_Scelsi album* by cellist Sonia Wieder Atherton (Naive) 2011
*Gubaidulina & J.S. Bach violin concertos* with Anne Sophie Mutter, violin (DGG) 2008 - New music fan that I am, I liked her Bach the most, while a friend who's had more experience with the old stuff really clicked with the Gubaidulina concerto (critical consensus is that it's a fine album all round).

BTW - agreed with how Vaneyes' list suggests to me, that Naxos have bought out some great things, esp. in 20th century chamber, eg. Rawsthorne, Carter, Schoenberg & many others. One I would add is the recordings done by the* New ZEaland String Quartet*, esp. their *Berg album* of 2007. & generally speaking, the UK composers done by the *Maggini String Quartet.
*
I've particularly enjoyed Naxos' recordings of guitar/plucked strings music, some rare gems there, a lot not recorded before or not recorded for decades -

*CAstelnuvo-Tedesco's* _24 Caprichos de Goya_, Zoran Dukic on guitar, 2009
_Sonatas for lute and mandolin duo_ by *Hoffmann and Weiss,* with Duo Ahlert & Schwab, 2007
*Antoine de Lhoyer's* _Duos Concertantes for two guitars_, Lorenzo Micheli & Matteo Mela, 2007

Some great stuff coming from Australia as well, see the http://www.talkclassical.com/5632-australian-composers.html thread on this forum...


----------

